
Show HN: Klublr – the fully integrated platform for sports group organizers - scappelle
http://klublr.com/en/
======
bernardhalas
After I read the first few sentences I thought this could be the tool I want
to start using right now.

From the main page I got an idea that the tool is about sport events and rich
notification system (in case of reminders and reschedules I assume). I have
moved recently and I'm looking for hobby groups that occasionally meet and
play sports like soccer or basketball. Is this something Klublr could help me
with? Is it possible to list events publicly there?

My Facebook login failed with exceptions and some SQL codes. The chat support
window comes in non-English language, while the rest of the page is in
English.

If you want feedback from more people, you can try
[https://usability.testing.exchange](https://usability.testing.exchange)
(disclaimer: I am associated with it).

Good luck!

